# Evangelism and love for Christ's glory (Robert Leighton)



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 6, 2019)

The love of the glory of Jesus Christ will desire this earnestly, that many hearts may be brought in to submit to him; for the glory of a King is in the multitude of his subjects. Further, That they who are his people, may grow more conformable to his laws; that his dominion may be more powerful in their hearts and lives, and particularly that we ourselves may find it so.

Robert Leighton, _An Exposition of the Lord’s Prayer_ (1701) in _The Whole Works of the Most Reverend Father in God, Robert Leighton, D.D., Archbishop of Glasgow_ (2 vols, London: James Duncan, 1828), 2: 340.


----------

